

Restoring a polyphonic synthesizer from 1940 - SwellJoe
http://www.discretesynthesizers.com/nova/intro.htm

======
chipsy
If nothing else, you should listen to the recordings at the bottom of the
page. Ranks among the best analog sounds I've heard.

